# Retirement Clock



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Retirement Clock,,, a neat clock for the wood shop.. 

Plus one more gone fishing sign ... AWOL...


=========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

That is cool and I wish it applied to me.

SB


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

BJ, I would think your second sign would read "A bad day in the workshop is still better than a good day at work"


----------

